# Soma Doublecross max tire size?



## el-cid (Jan 22, 2004)

I know, I know, I already used the search function, I promise... I've found a few references to the Doublecross frame fitting a 44c WTB Mutanoraptor and a 42c IRC Mythos Cross with some tire modification and I know Soma says 38c with fenders. What I'm looking for is real-world results. 

I've narrowed my frame search down to the Cross Check and the Doublecross. I know the pros and cons of each (prices, weights, grades of steel, tough-guy creds) and it's finally come down to tire choices. I know the Cross Check will fit a larger rear tire, but as it's been thoroughly debated before, there is a point where big enough is big enough. 

I plan on using this bike for gravel-road touring and light trail duty mostly. I have a few particular events in mind, one of which being a 76 mile double-loop on 75% fire roads and 25% rocky singletrack and need enough tire on the bike to survive that without paralyzing me. I figure an honest 40c tire will do it. I did (38 miles of) that event last year on a rigid 29er single speed and I think it'll be a gas on a CX bike.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

My 2003(?) Double Cross frame will fit a 44C Mutano w/o modifications. Its not that great a tire though and it has been discontinuted anyway. The Panaracer Firecross 45C does not fit. The stock fork will fit a 29x2.1 easily.

Both will fit a 40C no problem. The Surly will fit a 45C as well.


----------



## el-cid (Jan 22, 2004)

The reference to the Mutano I found was from you. Good to hear that it has plenty of clearance, it sounds like the Soma may be the preferable choice for my use, it'd be a little lighter and should (I know I'm opening up a can o' worms here) ride better with the nicer steel tubing.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't have any complaints about the DC but If I were buying today I would probably go for the Surly. The SS friendly drops are a nice feature, having a little more clearance can't hurt, the price is lower and in the grander scheme of a complete build the weight difference should be minor.


----------



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

*Size isn't everything...*

I can't help you with the Soma max tire size, but I have found I prefer 38mm tires for the rides you describe. A 42mm tire just seems to cross the line into feeling too MTB like, heavy and slow on smoother stuff but seems to be not much of an improvement on the technical stuff. I ride a rigid SS 29er and an Ibis Hakkalugi cross bike (1X7). They both have their place. On the Hakkalugi I run 38mm WTB Interwolfs when there is no snow or ice. Right now it has 38mm Schwalbe Snow Studs. BTW, I weigh 140 lbs. and most of my riding is in rocky southern CO. I don't do cross races, the Ibis is my exploring, adventure on/off road touring bike. A bigger, heavier rider might like the bigger tires... maybe.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I prefer narrower tires too in some cases, or rather, I prefer lighter tires in general. But there is a point where I can feel myself dialing it back so I don't get in over my head with too small a tire. If I am looking for a technical challenge I will take out the skinny tires to ride rocky ST, but sometimes to go fast and not worry about every root, rock and rut.


----------



## el-cid (Jan 22, 2004)

PBB, if you take price and SS capability out of the equation would you still choose the Surly? I intend on running this frame geared only, I've got a few fixies already; and the price difference is small enough where I'm looking to be a wash.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Assuming it comes out equal or ahead on geometry and aesthetics, it sounds like the Soma might have the edge for your intended uses. IME, you certainly aren't sacrificing strength and durability by dropping that little bit of weight.


----------

